# Refuses to do favorite trick?!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Maybe he strained something and it hurts...back, neck, leg????


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Maybe... But he can and will still jump on the bed over and over. And if he hurt himself I think he would maybe whine or act like he's gonna do it but... Just... Can't... And he doesn't act like that at all just a whatever kinda attitude. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hmm, other than an injury...sometimes dogs will associate a one time occurrence with their trick and then refuse to do the trick. It is said that dogs are always learning, but they may not be learning what you are trying to teach. So, is it possible that something happened that Teddy doesn't like, at the same time as he jumped into your arms? Was someone new present who had a loud laugh? Or could he have twisted oddly in one of the jumps and then decided that ALL jumps might hurt? One of my poodles wouldn't use a particular bowl for weeks because he got a static shock from it, ONE time. Is Teddy particularly sensitive to sound? You will have to think like Teddy to find the solution and then slowly retrain step by step with lots of encouragement and rewards. Be sure to completely rule out the injury aspect first, though. Good luck with your detective work!


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

He did know it. In public, at home, at a dog park he would do it. He could have gotten a unpleasant expirence, but I wouldn't know, we have a friend that loves that trick and tells teddy to do it over and over. So maybe she didn't catch him or hurt him and was to scared to tell me...? But last time she was doing that trick with him was Friday and teddy still did it through the weekend with me! I don't know it's so weird! And I'm 99.99% sure I wasn't the one who hurt him because he'll let me know in the form of screaming.:aetsch:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Double hmmm... could he just be bored with doing that same trick over and over? Can you spice it up a little, add a bit of a change, or a new jumping trick? Remember, something scary to him does not necessarily mean scary to us. You could also try NOT doing the trick for a week and see of he is more willing to do it after a break... what a mystery our dogs can be.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

Charmed said:


> Double hmmm... could he just be bored with doing that same trick over and over? Can you spice it up a little, add a bit of a change, or a new jumping trick? Remember, something scary to him does not necessarily mean scary to us. You could also try NOT doing the trick for a week and see of he is more willing to do it after a break... what a mystery our dogs can be.


I know right I keep gleaming into his little poodle eyes thinking, what's going on in there? He did two more times this morning but not for me, for a family member. I don't know why he won't do it for me. He is 100% bonded to me he follows me around and normally ignores everyone but me. Strange...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

hoping for an update. this is such an interesting development in teddy's behavior.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My first thought was that he might be slightly injured or had a really bad experience doing the trick in the past. Perhaps you should not try the trick for a few days and see if that helps. If he is still hesitant, I would have the vet check him out just to be sure he has no injury. He sounds like such a delightful dog! I do hope he can get past this!


----------

